# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  من عجائب الشاب الخليجي

## دانة الشوق

السـلام عليكم .. 

شوفـوا شبـاب انـا وحده استـلمـتكم في هالمـوضوع .. 

100 % راكـب عليكم 

مهب الجميـع طبعـا ً بـس الاغلبيـه .. 

خخخخخ 


::
::

مـن العجائب 


اذا جاااااااع انهبل 

و اذا شبع نااااام 

و اذا نام ما قاااام 

و اذا قام نكد و طلع 

اذا طلع ما رجع 

اذا رجع اخر الليل قال :نايمة وجع 



اذا طلب شي اخذه غصب 

لا يعرف الرومانسية 

و من الطلبات عندة منسيه

افكارة سطحيه 

إبتسامته غبية 

مشاريعه خسرانة 

و اسهمه دمرانة 

و شلته تعبانة 

نفسه خااايسة 

و كبده حايمة 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــ

واااههههـ،، 

يالله شباب السمـوحه منـكم ..

----------


## تأبط بودره

*ول .. ول..ول...*
*شوي تكتبين بعد أسمه تأبط بودره!!*

*شنو رمسة هالهوشه ؟؟*

*خيتي..*
*الشاب الخليجي اللي وصفتيه .. نتاج طبيعي لتربية أمه اللي هي شابه خليجيه..ولا مو!!*
*والأمهات إذا ما كنا في سفه*
*سيطلع لصبي مثما ذكرتي*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــ

واااههههـ،، 

يالله شابات السمـوحه منـكم ..

----------


## لحن الخلود

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مشكورة دانة على الموضوع الحلو 
هههههههههههههههه بصراحة صدقتي 
في الاغلبية مو الكل 
والي على راسه بطحة !!!!!!!!والسموحة شباب

----------


## دانة الشوق

اشكركم حبايبي على الرمسه الحلوه

لا عدمنا تواجدكم

بس ياتأبط اللي على راسه بطحه يتحسسها صح

في أمهات الله يجزيهم كل خير يتعبون في تربية أبنائهم

لكن للأسف بعض الأبناء ينجرون حول ملذات الدنيا وينسون التربية والأخلاق والقيم والعادات

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررين

----------


## حكاية حب

هههه
إبتسامته غبية 
إني بصرااحه أبداً ماأشوف أحد من أهلي من الشباب يبتسموو وإذا ابتسمو ابتساامتهم مزيفه 
لإن أساساً مايليق
هههه

----------


## جنة الرضا

ههههههههههههههههههههه

تبين الصراحه  حلوة

----------


## دانة الشوق

تسلم أخوي جنة الرضا

وطلتك علينا أحلى

لا عدمنا تواجدك

----------


## sh0osh0o

*تسلمي دانة الشووق بصراحه جبتيها جيب .. الله يعطيك الف عافيه 

دمتي بود*

----------


## alzahrani33

هههههههههههههههههه

يسلممممووووووووووو

تقبلي مروري

----------


## دانة الشوق

مشكورين على مروركم العطر

اللي نور صفحتي

لاعدمنا تواجدكم

----------


## بائعة الورد

ألف شكر لأختي دانة الشوق
وأخيرآ طلعت وحده تجيب هالمواضيع
بلاويكم يالتماسيح
وكثري منها 
ولك أحلى بوسة وأحلى باقة ورد
لأحلى عضو في المنتدى

----------


## الأفضل

بكل صراحة انا مت ضحك على موضوعك تدرين لية 

لان انا اكتشفت روحي من ذولا الي يسون هالاشياء 

مشكورين وتقبلي مروري

----------


## الأفضل

> ألف شكر لأختي دانة الشوق
> وأخيرآ طلعت وحده تجيب هالمواضيع
> بلاويكم يالتماسيح
> وكثري منها 
> ولك أحلى بوسة وأحلى باقة ورد
> لأحلى عضو في المنتدى



اشوي اشوي علينا بائعة الورد احنا تماسيح 
احنا نلقب الحريم بالحية بس مانقولها عينك عين احم احم  يالله شباب الى متى ادافع عنكم ههههههه ماحب الشهرة صح

----------


## دانة الشوق

مشكور أخوي التمساح

عفواً أقصد الأفضل

بس أحنا مو حيات 

وهذا اللي أقول يدافع عن البنات

ماهقيتها منك 

لاعدمنا تواجدك

----------


## ليالي الخبر

ما غلطتي في الكلام اللي قلتيه 100%

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*ليش هذا الكلام خلي الطابق مستور على الشباب ليش الفضايح اختي* 
*لكن البنات اكل و مرعى وقلة صنعى* 
*عادي اطلبكم السموحة خواتي*

----------

